

Our first iOS app Any and all constructive criticism is much appreciated :) - knickmack

My partner and I have completed our first iOS app, GameCall. GameCall makes it simple to notify your friends with your game plans, and keep up with theirs.<p>There's lots of room for improvement, smoothing things out, added features, and bug fixes but also we'd like to hear what would make this an app you'd use on a daily basis.<p>You can download the app, for iOS 5+ (US and Canada), at https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/gamecall-social-sports/id521579630?mt=8&#38;uo=4<p>Thank you in advance for your suggestions!
======
redguava
Your messaging isn't clear to me. I have read both:

"Notify friends with your game plans and keep up with theirs."

and

"GameCall makes it simple to notify your friends with your game plans, and
keep up with theirs."

Neither of those make it clear to me what your app does exactly. When you talk
about games, are you talking about sport? Game is pretty generic. I would try
to simplify the messaging and make it as clear as possible.

The actual app looks nice from the screenshots.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Yes, and the icons (football, soccer, etc) drive home the idea that "game
plans" mean "as related to a sporting event". I honestly don't get it. If I
need to get "game plans" together, I already have "apps" for that: text, my
phone, my email, lunch, drinks at the bar, etc. Why would I ask my friends to
all go install this app and use it instead of text, phone, email, or in-person
talks?

That last part - that's what people have to understand before they want to try
your app.

------
redguava
Clickable link [https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/gamecall-social-
sports/id521...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/gamecall-social-
sports/id521579630?mt=8&uo=4)

